# finding a job in cyprus



## anotherstickymess (Sep 18, 2007)

hello all im hoping someone can help me my partner is moving to the larnica area in november where she has gone into partnership with an established nail bar not wanting to sound to soppy but i really dont want to lose her so i am going to come over and we are going to hopefully make a new life together her parents already live in larnica her dad is cypriat over here i have a window cleaning buisness but am willing to do anything where do i look 
thankyou


----------



## pacific0777 (Feb 6, 2009)

*Cyprus mail.*



anotherstickymess said:


> hello all im hoping someone can help me my partner is moving to the larnica area in november where she has gone into partnership with an established nail bar not wanting to sound to soppy but i really dont want to lose her so i am going to come over and we are going to hopefully make a new life together her parents already live in larnica her dad is cypriat over here i have a window cleaning buisness but am willing to do anything where do i look
> thankyou


The best places to look would firstly be the internet and check the cyprus mail they usally have job listings in there but if her father is cypriot you will have a better chance of finding work cyprus is not what u know but who you know.


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

As a window cleaner you could do very well.... I haven't heard of any in the Larnaca area (although I haven't been looking either). I would think that bringing your business here could work but you need to ne aware that, for this kind of work, you can expect around €6 per hour! Wages are not as high as the UK and the credit crunch is starting to hit Cyprus. Many of the people your work would appeal to are Brits who let their property out or retired who can't do it themselves and they are short of money.

I agree with pacific0777, the backing of your partner's father will be very important.

But before you do this, think very carefully you could find yourself in a very difficult position over here if you live with your partner's family. Do think hard about what you would do if your relationship failed. (sorry)


----------



## SJ1975 (Feb 9, 2009)

Hi, perhaps we could start a business over there!! )

We are looking to move over too and need to earn a crust. I'm really not interested one bit in working in a bar or a restaurant!


----------

